#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ajuda! placa solar e bateria?

## hudsonsantos00

Boa Noite meus amigos! eu tenho 1 Placa de 140 + bateria freedom DF2500 165ah + controlador 12/24 10A!
equipamento na torre:
02 rb912
01 rb450
01 groove ptp

vou colocar mais 01 rb912 pra feichar outra localidade

queria saber se vai suportar? ou pra mim nao ter dor de cabeça oq eu posso fazer pra melhorar?

----------


## edergga

Você pode colocar até 20 equipamentos que vai suportar. A questão é por quanto tempo você necessita ou supõe que sua região fica sem sol. Eu trabalho com solar a muito tempo e te dou um conselho coloca 2 painéis de 140 e duas baterias pra fazer 24v você terá muito menos problemas.
Se quiser me passe uma estimativa de quantos dias e quantos equipamentos vai usar que faço o cálculo pra cvc.

----------


## wondernetwork

> Boa Noite meus amigos! eu tenho 1 Placa de 140 + bateria freedom DF2500 165ah + controlador 12/24 10A!
> equipamento na torre:
> 02 rb912
> 01 rb450
> 01 groove ptp
> 
> vou colocar mais 01 rb912 pra feichar outra localidade
> 
> queria saber se vai suportar? ou pra mim nao ter dor de cabeça oq eu posso fazer pra melhorar?


_amigo ! por gentileza ,fugindo do foco um pouco.
quanto custou esses equip:
1 Placa de 140 + bateria freedom DF2500 165ah + controlador 12/24 10A!
_

----------


## uesleycorrea

Depende do fator de insolação. Eu, para garantir, colocaria mais um painel em paralelo. Tenho casos aqui iguais aos seus que nunca me deram problemas, porém, tenho outros que precisei dobrar o painel.

Att,

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Só não aconselho esse tipo de controlador, usaria de 12 volts ou 24 volts por que se a caraga da bateria ultrapasssar dos 15 volts ele tipo que desliga o sistema(bateria fraca, para 24 volts), aí fica reiniciando toda hora.

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigo eu tenho dois painéis parados aqui.
Da onde vc é? 
Mande-me uma MP que acertamos.

----------


## weslly21

bota painel de 255 watts com controlador mppt de 24 v , bote protetor de surto poe ubiquiti nos radios e esquece

----------


## hudsonsantos00

opa, claro... placa 790,00, bateria 165 940,00, controlador 160,00

----------


## hudsonsantos00

pensei nessa forma, problema q estou gastando muito em 2 mes tive que comprar 4 baterias novas!! rsrs bem forçado! vou aguardar um pouco pra ficar sim! entao vou explicar mais! antes desse modelo q coloquei agora! msma placa 140 + bateria moura Clean 150 sem controlador durou 1 Ano sem me dar dor de cabeça! mais agora estou inseguro pois coloquei controlador com essa freedon 165, e depois que colocar a outra 912 sera se vai aguentar?

----------


## hudsonsantos00

Entao vou ter controlador de sobra rsrs! 5 de 10a e 2 de 20a! agora qual melhor tecnologia mppt ou pwm?

----------


## adrianoalagsia

Bom dia !
em dias normais vc nao vai ter problema, mais em alguns casos pra mim aqui com 2 a 3 dias nublados seguidos vc ja vai te dar dor de cabeça....eu nao recomendo. ja fiz isso e tive que levar gerador ate a torre e colocar um carregador para recarregar as baterias. se precisar colocar mais equipamento recomendo colocar outro conjunto de painel e baterias, fiz isso e nao tive mais problemas

----------


## emilidani

> Boa Noite meus amigos! eu tenho 1 Placa de 140 + bateria freedom DF2500 165ah + controlador 12/24 10A!
> equipamento na torre:
> 02 rb912
> 01 rb450
> 01 groove ptp
> 
> vou colocar mais 01 rb912 pra feichar outra localidade
> 
> queria saber se vai suportar? ou pra mim nao ter dor de cabeça oq eu posso fazer pra melhorar?




Verifica com fabricanmte se esse controlador consegue carregar uma bateria de 140A-h , e seu painel vai fornecer a corrente necessaria para plena carga.

Analisando por cima não creio ele consiga (nao via as especificações).

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Mppt com certeza, aproveita melhor a energia vinda dos painéis pois tem melhor eficiência.

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Vc tem q calcular primeiro o consumo dos equipamentos. Rb912=14w, Rb450=8w, Groove=4,6w. Então 2x14w + 8w + 4,6w= 40,6w de consumo. Consumo diário 40,6 x 24 = 974w diários. Dependendo da sua região tem se de 5 a 5,5 horas diárias aproveitáveis, logo seu painel no máximo consegue gerar 770w diários. Esse sistema vai funcionar pois os equipamentos não consomem toda essa energia durante todo o dia, de madrugada o consumo deve cair para uns12w por isso vai funcionar mas quando tiver 1 ou 2 dias nublados vai parar com certeza. Essa bateria de 165ah toda carregada duraria quase 2dias mas o painel mesmo em dias nublados gera um energia. Sugestão coloque mais outro painel de 140w ou um único de 250w aí vc fica tranquilo podendo colocar até mais equipamentos. Lembrando quanto menor o ciclo de descarga da bateria maior a durabilidade.

----------


## emilidani

Com um painel de 140W nao vai conseguer carregar baterias de 165 A-h!!!!!

----------

